# Elk in Georgia



## Chris Horsman (Mar 6, 2016)

Liam and I went to a RMEF banquet last night. We got to meet 2 of the founding members of RMEF. Of course there names escape me now, but I asked them if there was any plans for elk in Georgia. Long story short is yes. Some of the people at Chick-fil-a are involved. He suggested that questions could be asked of DNR and other organizations. Pretty cool, hu. So get active and you never know. Kentucky has been a huge success and they are working on Missouri, Arkansas and Tennessee.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 6, 2016)

Now that would be cool.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 6, 2016)

Bucket list for me.


----------



## Nilecrocodile (Mar 15, 2016)

Last night for about five hours, I listened to elk bugling around my cabin just outside of Blue Ridge GA.  I could barely hear what sounded like antlers banging against other antlers.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 15, 2016)

Nilecrocodile said:


> Last night for about five hours, I listened to elk bugling around my cabin just outside of Blue Ridge GA.  I could barely hear what sounded like antlers banging against other antlers.



That's awesome!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 26, 2016)

Nilecrocodile said:


> Last night for about five hours, I listened to elk bugling around my cabin just outside of Blue Ridge GA.  I could barely hear what sounded like antlers banging against other antlers.



Surely you jest. Never heard of elk around Blue Ridge, I live 15 miles from there. Its not even bugling season, or do they bugle year round? Wouldnt have any horns right now anyway.


----------



## TC50cal (Mar 27, 2016)

They have had Elk hunts in Arkansas for the last 7 years or so.


----------



## EthanJ (Mar 31, 2016)

I know there are some that are privately owned in Bulard.  My granddad lives across the road from the farm.  So cool to hear them bugle.  I would love to get some here to just listen to, much less hunt.  I do remember hearing somewhere that they tried to introduce elk and the calves couldn't survive.  The warm weather I think is what they cited as killing them, however I may be wrong on that.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 31, 2016)

Nilecrocodile said:


> Last night for about five hours, I listened to elk bugling around my cabin just outside of Blue Ridge GA.  I could barely hear what sounded like antlers banging against other antlers.


Elk don't mate in april or have antlers to fight with. 
Must have been bigfoot tree knocking.


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 14, 2016)

I wonder how bad the meningeal worm would affect them?


----------

